# Marriage/Gender questionnaire



## mayonnaise (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello!

I'm helping someone to collect information about people's opinions on marriage, and I was hoping that some of you might fill in this survey? It would be useful to get as wide a range of opinions as possible 

Here's the survey


Thanks in advance!

*edit* fixed the link


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

I tried to help you out - but got this notice - 

This is not a valid survey link.

Please contact the author of the survey and have them resend you the correct link to this survey.


----------



## mayonnaise (Mar 19, 2010)

HappyHer said:


> I tried to help you out - but got this notice -
> 
> This is not a valid survey link.
> 
> Please contact the author of the survey and have them resend you the correct link to this survey.


Thank you for telling me! It's fixed now.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Done! Interesting survey, where will you be publishing the results?


----------

